# Another vice tip



## Charley Davidson (Dec 12, 2012)

I was drilling 100 + holes for a customer and my parallels kept falling over, since I don't have one of those fancy gizmos for retaining them or any banding material I rigged this up


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 12, 2012)

Simple beats expensive and complex hands down.
 Not to mention the smirk on your face when you hand them the bill.
 Money saved on tooling means more in your pocket.
  *********Just Saying************Gator************


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 13, 2012)

Works well. I've used a small block of soft foam in the same way.


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 14, 2012)

looks good.

I just put a dab of WD40 on the parallels faces, then rub each against the jaw of the vise and it sticks to it... can then open/close the vise and the parallels follow the jaw,


----------



## GaryK (Dec 14, 2012)

I always keep a bunch of springs in the tool box just for this purpose.


----------



## JBrentMac (Dec 14, 2012)

Rubber bands- cheap, effective, and great to shoot at the lathe guy across the shop:LOL:


----------



## rmsflorida (Dec 20, 2012)

A piece of steel banding strap ,shaped as a bow between the thin parallels works best.
Robbie


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 21, 2012)

rmsflorida said:


> A piece of steel banding strap ,shaped as a bow between the thin parallels works best.
> Robbie





Charley Davidson said:


> since I don't have one of those fancy gizmos for retaining them or any banding material I rigged this up



That was why I did it this way I didn't have any


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 21, 2012)

I do something of the same thing.


----------



## MJB (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got the fancy spring do hicky from my job shopping days----but I USED ALL THE ABOVE  before and after I got it.:thinking:)
Mike


----------



## srgtherasta (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got a set of wavy parallels, very handy.


----------



## scleaf (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the springs and rubber bands. I use a mister to cool and clean the part as I go so the foam work as a sponge. Could be a pro or a con


----------



## scleaf (Jan 2, 2013)

I just made a part for my vise that will help me zero out the vice. They are sold as vise keys for $30 but they cost me a fraction of the $ + time to find the screws


View attachment 95497


----------

